# Medal Of Honor Airborne cd Crash's computer



## gdog_420 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok this is the wierdest thing i ever seen.. Everytime i put the game Medal of Honor Airborne into my dvd drive, the computer either Crash's or Restarts! im guessing it crash's... What could be causing it? to me it almost seems like its the Auto Run on the game, because the game runs just fine with no errors.. as long as the cd is in the computer tray after it restarts is when i can use the icon and start the game. i have tryed contacting "Electronic Arts" and so far all they had me to was send them my DxDiag, uninstall the game Manually. 




Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2
System Model: NFORCE6M-A
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+, ~3.0GHz
Memory: 2.0 GB RAM
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT "512MB"


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hold down the Shift key while inserting the game CD to prevent Autorun from running. Wait a few seconds for the drive to stop spinning, then take your finger off the Shift key and you should now be able to run the game without crashing.

Open Windows Explorer and Notepad. Drag the Autorun file into Notepad to see its contents, which should give you some idea as to which files it's trying to run.


----------



## gdog_420 (Apr 5, 2008)

Allright i will have to try that... But is there any other way try finding out whats causeing it? im trying to find somthing other than a quick fix. I also tryed the cd in my old computer which is like 8 years old and it loaded just fine.. Electronic arts still havnt gives me any hope, All they had me to was uninstall it, reinstall it, make a new admin account and reinstall it, i dont think they understand that its the Disk and not the game. but Any other help id be glad to try..


----------



## gdog_420 (Apr 5, 2008)

Allright well thats for the whole Shift key tip, it does stop the cds auto run from running. But when you say drag the autorun into notepad, well i tryed with the Autorun.ini which didnt show much! this is what the .ini showed
[autorun]
open=Autorun.exe
Icon=MOHA.ico
Name=Medal of Honor Airborne

[Special]
Disk=1
ProductGuiID={25F28E39-FDBB-11DB-8314-0800200C9A66}

The other Autorun wouldnt work!


----------



## alcaloidXxX (Sep 18, 2008)

Thankyou very much,at least an intelligent human being,but I suppose you are not a supporttechnitian at the EA.Thx again my friend,this damn DVDrom has behaved like a bootvirus when flipped in to the player.


----------



## gdog_420 (Apr 5, 2008)

What does this reply have anything to do with the post? plus you make No sence at all !!! And about the Techs at EA, They couldnt fix the problem... i talked with them for a week and Nothing they did ever worked


----------



## Bit Hacker (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey guys...I'm having the same problem, yet its worse. The computer not only restarts but when I stop it being autoplayed and open the setup.exe manually....it restarts again....don't know whats happening....any help would be appreciated..:sigh:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

this is an old thread, if you have a problem please make a new thread about it.


----------

